

From Imperative to Functional (Repost after feedback) - loup-vaillant
http://loup-vaillant.fr/tutorials/from-imperative-to-functional.en

======
loup-vaillant
Old threads: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5278047>
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/196o1v/from_imp...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/196o1v/from_imperative_to_functional_how_to_make_the_leap/)

Current thread on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1alc5m/from_imp...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1alc5m/from_imperative_to_functional_repost_after/)

